# KDE 4.6 und Arbeitsflächenwechsel per Maus

## slick

Ich arbeite unter (amd64, stable) KDE mit mehreren virtuellen Arbeitsflächen. (Standard sind 4) Die Fensterränder sind unter Systemeinstellungen -> Bildschirmränder -> Rand für Arbeitsflächenwechsel -> immer aktiviert. Damit kann ich mit der Maus bequem von Arbeitsfläche zu Arbeitsfläche wandern.

Ich möchte allerdings immer nur zur rechten oder linken Arbeitsfläche wechseln, nicht zu der darüber oder darunter. 

Bis vor kurzem war es dass ich in den Einstellungen Arbeitsflächen-Umschalter die Zeilenzahl (von Standard: 2 ) auf 1 gestellt habe. Damit lagen "visuell" alle Arbeitsflächen nebeneinander und die oberen und unteren Arbeitsflächenränder waren inaktiv. (rechts/links aktiv) Seit einiger Zeit (ich denke Update auf KDE 4.6) funktioniert dies nicht mehr zuverläßig.

In einer Sitzung die Zeilenanzahl auf 1 gestellt, zeigt den gewünschten Effekt. Nach Abmelden/Anmelden ist zwar die Anzahl der Zeilen immernoch auf 1, allerdings sind jetzt die oben und unteren Bildschirmränder wieder aktiv. Ein umstellen auf 2 und zurück auf 1 behabt das Ganze wieder für die Dauer der Sitzung.

Jemand eine Idee wie ich es dauerhaft schaffe die oberen und unteren Arbeitsflächenränder zu deaktivieren (also nur rechts/links Wechsel möglich sind) ? Es nervt mich sehr, weil ich mich so an dieses Verhalten gewöhnt hatte. Möglicherweise ein Bug?

Anmerkung: Bei einem komplett neu angelegtem Nutzer tritt das Problem auch auf, es kann also nicht am einem "alten" Profil liegen.

----------

## bas89

Also bei mir sind alle Arbeitsflächen schon immer in einer Zeile und das klappt auch prima mit den Bildschirmrändern. Dein Problem sollte also lösbar sein. Rechtsklick auf den Arbeitsflächenwechsler->Einstellungen: Zeilenanzahl steht auf 1. Die Anzahl der Arbeitsflächen sind 4. Unterschiedliche „Miniprogramme für jede Arbeitsfläche“ ist aus. In meiner kwinrc-Datei unter .kde4/share/config steht u.a.

```
[Desktops]

Name_1=

Name_2=

Name_3=

Name_4=

Number=4

```

```
[Windows]

ActiveMouseScreen=false

AutoRaise=false

/............/

ElectricBorderCooldown=350

ElectricBorderDelay=0

ElectricBorderMaximize=true

ElectricBorderTiling=true

ElectricBorders=2
```

----------

## slick

Meine Einstellungen sind analog. Konnte nichts auffälliges finden.

Habe das jetzt noch eine Weile beobachtet. Das witzige ist, in unregelmäßigen Abständen ist nach dem Login (nach etwa jedem etwa 4. - 7.) in KDE ist das Verhalten wie gewünscht und bleibt dann wieder 2-3 Logins bestehen. Anschliessend ist die Einstellung wieder "zurückgesetzt". Ein Muster oder die Ursache hierfür konnte ich bislang nicht finden und habe es auch schon aufgegeben. Es hat ein wenig den Anschein als würde KDE beim Abmelden unbemerkt "kontrolliert abstürzen" und so unter gewissen Bedingungen die Einstellung vergessen. Das paßt damit zusammen das bei ca. jedem gefühlten 30. Login die Hintergrundbilder verstellt sind.

----------

## bas89

Ich würde sagen: Melde das auf dem KDE Bugtracker...

----------

## slick

 *bas89 wrote:*   

> Ich würde sagen: Melde das auf dem KDE Bugtracker...

 

Nein, da es keine anonyme Meldemöglichkeit gibt und ich keine Lust habe wegen dem Bug wieder einen zusätzlichen Account zu haben. (Hab langsam was gegen die Anmelderei immer und überall)

----------

## toralf

 *slick wrote:*   

> Nein, da es keine anonyme Meldemöglichkeit gibt und ich keine Lust habe wegen dem Bug wieder einen zusätzlichen Account zu haben. (Hab langsam was gegen die Anmelderei immer und überall)

 Letzteres ist sicher eine nervige Sache, aber da ich einen Account habe - poste doch die Fehlerbeschreibung hierher (in english please) und ich erstelle den bug report - nervige Bugs mag ich nämlich noch viel weniger als nervige Accountformalitäten :  :Shocked: 

----------

